# Ruger sr 40 cal



## JWT (Dec 17, 2015)

What do you think about these guns! Bad or good , I know nothing about them & was just gave one for Christmas


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 17, 2015)

Seem to be a good pistol. Never owned one, but I've shot a couple. Don't think it would be much of a pistol for big game hunting, same as any .40. Good for a carry or backup hunting gun.


----------



## mikes3028 (Dec 23, 2015)

*Sr40c*

I have the compact and love it. carries easy and shoots straight.


----------



## lineman73 (May 25, 2016)

*Check This Out!*

I had a Ruger SR40c. It was a great size for a concealed carry pistol. The full size SR40 makes a great duty/open carry pistol. As for power, I find the .40 S&W to be every bit as powerful and accurate as the .45 ACP cartridge. 180 grain bullet @ 1100fps vs 230 grain bullet @ 950 fps works out about equal for power.



Now, down to the fine points!! Right out of the box, the SR40's trigger was grossly offensive to my competition trained trigger finger. So, I was compelled to do something about it!! On the Galloway Precision website, I found the cure that my snooty trigger finger was looking for!! What you need is the "Smooth It #4 Trigger Kit"!  It can be purchased at:

http://gallowayprecision.com/ruger/sr/smooth-it-trigger-kits-for-ruger-sr9-sr9c-sr40-sr40c-sr45/

The #4 kit goes for $65 and is worth every cent of that!! The biggest improvement provided by the kit is the replacement of the original striker indicator, which passes through a plastic striker cover, causing a great amount of friction. The replacement polished stainless steel model eliminates all the friction, stacking and grating. Add in the other polished and tuned parts, the kit reduces the trigger pull to a *VERY* light, smooth 3.5 lbs. making the SR40/SR40c into an absolute joy to shoot!! The website also includes a good  video to help with the installation. 

I traded off my SR40c for a Smith and Wesson M&P40 Shield because the Shield was just a bit smaller and easier to conceal. Of course, I installed an Apex Fully Machined Sear in the Shield and added a set of Trijicon Bright and Tough Night Sights to complete the package. That is an additional $200 worth of mods! Don't take this as a criticism of the Ruger. Both pistols handle well and the Ruger has a larger capacity (9 + 1) than the Smith (6 + 1) I would feel equally well armed with either. I just wanted the smaller package. That's just me!!   

My main reason for carrying a pistol while deer hunting is for that shot over your right shoulder (for right handed shooters, reverse for lefties!) that you can not do from a stand or climber with a rifle! Would I use a SR40 or SR40c for that shot? Heck yes!! At close range, with a head or neck shot, the .40 S&W will definitely take down a deer!! As a primary weapon? Probably not. There are too many better handgun hunting tools available out there for that. I'm just sayin'...........


----------



## Geffellz18 (May 25, 2016)

Not a "Pro" shooter by any means, but I do love my SR40c!


----------



## Hoot (May 27, 2016)

Since this thread is in Handgun Hunting, and not the general Firearms sub-forum, I will say that .40S&W is a most excellent defensive round against humans, and probably pretty darned good in that role against any animal east of the Mississippi.

9mm, .40S&W and .45ACP are not ethical or moral rounds for hunting deer, hog or bear, _as is well known_.  All of those rounds make decent defensive rounds against large game, with 9mm being the most questionable in that role.

Keep in mind that "legal" isn't necessarily moral or ethical.  I'm sure it is a very fine pistol, but that does not make it a good large game hunting weapon.  With a pistol, I would not hunt large game with anything less than 10mm.  That round is quite adequate, if your shot placement is without question.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (May 28, 2016)

*.357 and .45*

My cousin harvested several deer with a .357 revolver (8" barrel) and a .45 ACP model 1911 (5" barrel).
He could easily hold a fist-sized group at 20 yards, and he limited his shots to 30 yards. He figured that he'd consider his handgun to have the same effective range as a bow and arrow. Limiting his shots to 30 yards and under gave him good results.

EVen the slow-moving .45 acp put the deer down.  It penetrated a foot or better into the vital zone.

That being said, I don't think the original poster was asking about a medium sized Ruger .40 pistol for deer hunting. But if I wanted to make it work for that role, or I had to in a survival situation, I think it WOULD work at any distance where you knew you could always hit a 6" diameter kill zone.


----------

